# 1971 Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 10, 2016)

Found this locally yesterday , missing rear slick but all else there , paint very nice and was a one owner bike .


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice find that will clean up nicely!


----------

